# vote for dirty!



## altered states (Jul 7, 2006)

Took a car- and insurance-less neighbor to the ER last night, got home at 3:00 am, and the sordid surreality of modern American healthcare was somewhat scoured away when I turned on the tube to the sight of noneother than my favorite BBW burlesque dancer Dirty Martini shaking her stuff on FuseTV's Pants-Off Dance-Off. (Fuse is MTV's cooler, music-centered cousin, and P-O D-O is a democratic exercise of regular Joes and Janes stripping in front of the latest pop videos. It's good for about 15 minutes, half an hour if you're stoned.)

Anyho, you can go to Fuse's site, check out Dirty's clip, and vote for her. Go to:

http://www.fuse.tv/upload/pantsoff.php?vote=1&sortby=23&page=1

Then click on "Watch what you couldn't see on TV", and select "dancers 2006-05-10" from the pulldown menu. 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 7, 2006)

I just love the fact that my main chicken Ms. Dirty is doing this...but I noticed that my fellow actor in crime "Sean" is involved in this as well.
( I don't have cable, sorry!)
Give the little man some love as well!!!:bow:


----------



## Jes (Jul 8, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> . It's good for about 15 minutes, half an hour if you're stoned.)
> 
> .


So how long'd you watch it for, then?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

I watch that show all the time. I'm a whore for less appreciated entertainment...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

Dude....where's the what can't be seen on tv part  lol

Edit: ooo wait i found it lol I was expecting it to be *graphic* lol


----------



## altered states (Jul 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> So how long'd you watch it for, then?



About 4 hours.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> About 4 hours.


yeah, i figured as much.


----------

